# Drug used for breast cancer that is given for fertility???



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I have a friend who was due to go back on Clomid but she has just been given a new treatment that is a drug used for breast cancer (sorry, don't know the name of it). Has anyone ever heard anything about this? I'd be very interested in knowing more if anyone has?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I think your friend will be taking Tamoxifen, it acts against oestrogen in the body, which is what Clomid also does. It can have some advantages over clomid, for example it doesn't thin the womb lining so much.

Tilda xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, the drug is Tamoxifen. The search option on this website isn't available at the moment but I know there have been previous threads/posts about this so hopefully when search is available again you'll be able to have a look.

Here's some info I found when I googled...

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/lifestyle/healthfitness/health_advice/netdoctor/archive/100002526.html

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/infertility/treatment/ovarian3.php

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi thanks for that girls - I like to know about these things!  

I'm a little concerned as her consultant told her she should be pg in 3 months! This is someone who has has numerous cycles of Clomid and lap & day and is on Metformin and unless this drug really is that good, how can anyone say you should be pg within 3 months? I'm a bit concerned that he wants you to come out of the appointment feeling hopeful, and as I have the same consultant I'd rather have honesty and be furnished with the facts over having someone tells me what they think will make me feel good.

Sorry, this wasn't meant to be about me - I'm concerned for her and that she's wasting money on numerous appointments. I do really hope that it is that good and works for her in the next 3 months. I'm concerned that saying that to her could lead to a big disappointment if it doesn't happen.

Thanks again for the info girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think alot of consultants will say these things to keep us feeling positive and give us hope...but I'm with you, I'd rather have the honesty without the false hopes...I can still be positive but the truth is always better, in my opinion !!

I have no idea of the success rates with Tamoxifen but personally, I think with any fertility treatment, there are no guarantees...I mean, if it was that successful that you would definitely pg with 3mths then why isn't it more widely prescribed (not saying it doesn't work or isn't successful but hope you know what I mean ) ?

Anyway, hope you're ok...wishing you and your friend lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Natasha. Thanks.

My sentiments exactly. It's great coming out of the appointment feeling really optimistic, but I don't want to have to go back in 3 or 6 months feeling like rubbish because I've got my hopes up and it hasn't worked. I really believe honest is the best policy and he should just say this drug has these advantages over Clomid and therefore a better chance of working for you - surely that's positive enough. I know everyone's different though and maybe some people prefer that approach. I'd be pretty peed off though if I was private and being told thing 'will work' for me and they didn't. I'm beginning to think if it comes to having to have private IVF I will not go with my current clinic. I'd rather have realistic expectations than unrealistic ones followed by constant disappointment. We get disappointed enough without having someone making us shallow promises and getting our hopes up too much.

Is it the same drug that was in the headlines a while ago that women with breast cancer weren't able to get on the NHS in some places? If so it's a bit mad that they prescribe it for fertility when women who need it to live can't get it - but I suppose that's a whole other argument!

I really do hope that it works for her. If it does work for her I'll be straight on the blower to his secretary getting myself some instead of the Clomid!  

I know exactly what you mean - as all us ladies on here know, unfortunately there is no treatment that's guaranteed to make us pg, otherwise we'd all be queuing up for it. The fact that everyone is so different makes it impossible for anyone to make us any promises.

Wishing you loads of luck too. Hope 2007 is your year.    

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Rosie,

It is not the same drug that was in the news.  

It is more expensive than clomid but not very expensive, which may be why it is not often prescribed.  It works in pretty much the same way as clomid but often with less side affects.  I was prescribed it last year, but then got a BFP on my last cycle of clomid.  I have them in the cupboard but I am still undecided whether to try it or not.  I hated the side affects with clomid and I am hoping the acupuncture will be enough this time.

My understanding is that the chances of success would be the same with clomid.  Unfortunately there is no guaranteed success with any fertility treatment.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tracy. Thanks for your reply.

If you don't mind me asking did you do 6 months or longer of Clomid? I hope you find that acupuncture works for you. I also have acupuncture and although not pg yet, it has helped my IBS and hayfever in the summer.

Interesting that the chances are the same as with Clomid, but that sadly means that he's misled my friend somewhat, as I suspected.

Thanks again Tracy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree that your friend's consultant has been a bit over-optimistic. Mine is very similar and it really annoys me! Every time I see him he says "don't worry, you'll get pregnant!" and has virtually promised me that ovulation induction injections will be the magic ingredient for me. 
I tend to be realistic/pessimistic and to be honest there is a strong chance that I will NOT get pregnant and I will have to deal with that if/when it happens. But giving this false hope means that it can be really hard to accept it if things don't work out.

The breast cancer drug that was in the news recently is called Herceptin and it's not used for infertility treatment.

Tracy is right, tamoxifen has about the same success rates as clomid but it is less widely used for infertility treatment so there is a greater amount of evidence around for using clomid. Some ladies tolerate tamoxifen better as its side effects are less troublesome.

take care, and best of luck to your friend,

Tilda xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Rosie, I got a BFP on my 3rd month of clomid, then again after 4 months.  Sadly each time I had a mc, but not related to the clomid.

Good luck

Love Tracy xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the responses girls.

Tilda, he said to me 'you will be pregnant, I just can't say when', which I suppose is a bit more of a realistic response, but also a bit too much to promise. You can say for certain that someone will definitely be pg one day as there is no such procedure that is that good. They all have their statistics, and none of them are anywhere near 100%!

I too am a realist/ pessimist, as life has tought me over the last 10 years or so not to make plans and not to get your hopes up, as you'll be disappointed more times than not. I sound like a right miserable  don't I, but these are the lessons life has taught me - I never used to think like that. I agree that for me clinging on to a false hope is far more upsetting when you're disappointed than if you expect nothing, then you won't be as disappointed when you get nothing. 

 me - I never have been any good with names! Good job I'm not a gp - I'd be giving people with bronchitis pile medicine!

I expected with the consultant saying that to her that Tamoxifen would have a much higher success rate, as Clomid didn't make her ov at all. Maybe it will make her ov where Clomid did not?

Tracy, that's so, so sad about your miscarriages, especially so close to each other. They keep telling me that the fact I've been pg is a good thing (it doesn't feel good to have had a loss), and class me as secondary infertility, but I reject that because I don't have a child and didn't go to full term, so I don't feel I fit the 'secondary IF' label. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. I really wish you all the best of luck too, and am sending you lots of      for answering my post and humouring my ignorance!  

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Rosie, you are right, it is not secondary infertility!!!

I have everything crossed of ryou and I hope we both have all our dreams come true     

Love Tracy xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tracy. That's exactly what I thought - these doctors just love labelling people don't they?  

Thanks Tracy. I have everything crossed for you too.      

Rosie. xxx


----------

